# You could win the Monster Scenes Golden Pendulum...



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

... but only if you've entered the 'Mad Model Maker' contest, hosted by HorrorHound Magazine and co-sponsored by Moebius Models and www.MonsterScenes.net. Click the link on the MonsterScenes.net main page (be sure to refresh your browser if you're not seeing the most up-to-date page) and learn how to enter and win. Hurry, entries are due by August 31, 2009.

There's a dungeon-full of great prizes including this incredibly unique Golden Pendulum kit:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Now _THAT_ is really freaking COOL!:thumbsup:
Too bad I'm part of MS LTD, therefore ineligible.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

It looks so cool built up! I have one of course, but it sure doesn't look like that!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Really? We're not eligible?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Can I enter with my Daughter Beth?
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Really? We're not eligible?


Not true. If you're in the business of the hobby, you'd automatically be competing in the Advanced category but you are not restricted from entering the contest (actually, we encourage advanced/professional builders to show their stuff). Since the judging is from a panel comprised of HorrorHound, Moebius, and Dencomm representatives, the judging will be fair and equitable based upon the merits of the actual entries. So... enter now and compete for that gleaming prize!

(And, yes, that's a photo of the actual assembled kit -- it's _that_ spectacular.)


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Can I enter with my Daughter Beth?
> Mcdee


Absolutely. The Father/Son -- Mother/Daughter category is welcoming of Father/Daughter and Mother/Son entries. Let's show the new generation of kit builders just how fun modeling can be. Enter today!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhh... Shiny...........

 VERY cool looking prize! Okay time to go out and get a couple of these kits


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

DENCOMM said:


> Absolutely. The Father/Son -- Mother/Daughter category is welcoming of Father/Daughter and Mother/Son entries. Let's show the new generation of kit builders just how fun modeling can be. Enter today!


COOL:thumbsup:...I'm in!
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

DENCOMM: What a massively cool prize! Sounds like fun, too.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Can I enter with my Daughter Beth?
> Mcdee


I think you've gotta enter with an MS kit?!?

Chris.:tongue:


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you think they would allow Grandfather(i'm only 52 before you start) and Grandson entry,cheers,Gordon


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

GordonMitchell said:


> Do you think they would allow Grandfather(i'm only 52 before you start) and Grandson entry,cheers,Gordon


How special would that be? Please, team up with your Grandson and enter.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Has anyone started building yet? (Just a subtle way to bump this thread :tongue


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep...figures built and working on a suitable base...how 'bout you, Hedorah?


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I may change directions - My hobby shop hasn't gotten in the hanging cage I ordered yet. I thought of a different idea so now I am not sure which one to do...

...In other words, I haven't started yet :freak:

I should have tomorrow afternoon free I may start on Dr. Deadly - I am going to modify his pose a little so I should probably get going!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

What hobby shop do you go to, Hedorah? When I lived down close to your neck of the woods, I used to visit D & J Hobby in Campbell...


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> What hobby shop do you go to, Hedorah? When I lived down close to your neck of the woods, I used to visit D & J Hobby in Campbell...


I was just at D&J this afternoon :thumbsup: though the shop I ordered from is the Hobbytown USA on Blossom Hill. 

I used to go to San Antonio more than any of the others, Its too bad they closed.


__________

Kirk


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

About the G/father,G/son,I thought I would ask he is only 9 and loves this stuff does that mean he is not eligable?I saw the rules stated 12 as minimum?cheers,Gordon


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

As it's and adult & child entry...I think you'd be okay. The rules might have something to do with the nature of the content/subject matter. Do the rules say the age limit is 12 & up if the modeler is entering on his own? 

Regarding the parent/adult/child entry...they should wave this restriction. If an adult is there, to make aware to the child that the subject matter is all 'make believe...then it should be fine.

I built the monsters when I was 8 yrs old by myself...and I'm fine. 

If there's a problem...I'll fix it with the powers that be so you can enter!! 

(yeah right...)


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

GordonMitchell said:


> About the G/father,G/son,I thought I would ask he is only 9 and loves this stuff does that mean he is not eligable?I saw the rules stated 12 as minimum?cheers,Gordon


Hello Gordon. Yes, your Grandson is welcome to participate along with you. As ShadOAB astutely noted, the age limit was indicated since the kits are intended for "mature modelers ages 12 to adult." With your participation and guidance, it would be fine for your 9-year-old G/son to enter with you. We're eager to see what the two of you submit.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Tremendous,thanks Dencomm and ShadOAB,he will be pleased,it will be a mixture of old and new and hopefully sinister in nature,starting this week,thanks again,Gordon


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Demcomm i was going to enter the contest be don't have a pic of myself with my creation as it had to be dismantled because i have no room to keep it???


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

gaz91 said:


> Hey Demcomm i was going to enter the contest be don't have a pic of myself with my creation as it had to be dismantled because i have no room to keep it???


I'm not Dencomm....and maybe they will understand your post...but--I don't understand the point you are making...if there is a point?

In other words...HUH? :freak:


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey, I'm in Campbell and have extras of Dr. Deadly, Victim and the Hanging Cage, if you need any of them.

Jasen


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

getter_1 said:


> Hey, I'm in Campbell and have extras of Dr. Deadly, Victim and the Hanging Cage, if you need any of them.
> 
> Jasen


If that's not the true spirit of "friendly competition," I don't know what is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've been playing with the Hanging Cage. The parts count on the cage itself is going from 4 to 105!! I'm not kidding!! Mainly rivets and spikes added. There's been major mods all through the kit including a now working pulley. Is it possible to enter it as a stand alone kit or is it neccessary to have a dio scene?

Chris.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Stand-alone kits are fine, figures or devices. Pairs. Threesomes. Full blown dioramas. Whatever you want submit, we only ask you submit as a Beginner, Team (father/son, etc.), or Advanced Modeler.

Eager to see what you've got to show...


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

ShadOAB said:


> I'm not Dencomm....and maybe they will understand your post...but--I don't understand the point you are making...if there is a point?
> 
> In other words...HUH? :freak:


The point is ShadOAB it states in the comp rules u need a pic of yourself with your buildup


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I imagine that'd be for promotional purposes....
I should be able to enter as a father/son entry- I have the body(?) of a 100 year old but my mates tell me I have the mind of a 3 year old.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I imagine that'd be for promotional purposes....
> I should be able to enter as a father/son entry- I have the body(?) of a 100 year old but my mates tell me I have the mind of a 3 year old.....
> 
> Chris.


I'll check again... but I think you want to enter in the schizophrenic catagory:freak:
...But ,of course... you'll have to split the prize amongst yourself :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I couldn't split the prize with myself. I'm too greedy- so am I....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Does "beginner" mean I don't know what I'm doing? If so, I'm a beginner....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I couldn't split the prize with myself. I'm too greedy- so am I....
> 
> Chris.


Then the Pendulum will come in handy...You could split yourself amongst your prize...
Denis:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Now THAT'S classic!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Judging by the quality of builds I imagine are taking place by you guys I don't think I'd get too far with just the stand alone Cage anyway....

Chris.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Just a reminder fiends: it's time to get your entries submitted for the contest as August 31st is fast approaching. Remember, several of the exclusive Golden Pendulums are up for grabs as are the Moebius Monster Scenes factory display, a subscription to HorrorHound Magazine, prize packs, and more. And, everyone who enters gets this dreadfully delightful 8.5" x 11" certificate, suitable for framing:










Plus, winners will have their photo published in issue #21 of HorrorHound Magazine. 

Visit this link (http://www.monsterscenes.net/mad_model_maker.htm) to review the categories, prizes, and entry instructions. Who knows -- in just a few weeks time you might be heralded as a Mad Model Maker.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Bringing this back up to the top since we're in our last week of accepting entries. Don't forget to have your entries submitted midnight, August 31, 2009 to contend for the coveted Golden Pendulum. 

Visit the MonsterScenes.net site at this link (http://www.monsterscenes.net/mad_model_maker.htm) for a reminder of the guidelines and instructions for entering. Looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll be entering later this week. I hope there's a good turnout!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

My grandson and I should have our entry finished towards end of weekand I am really proud of his effort,we have stuck something in there for those Irwin Allen fans too,
cheers,Gordon


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Submitted my entry today, Dennis! :thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

getter_1 said:


> Hey, I'm in Campbell and have extras of Dr. Deadly, Victim and the Hanging Cage, if you need any of them.
> 
> Jasen


Man I just saw this - Thanks for the offer, but I've gone in a different direction (Not because I couldn't get the kits, but because I didn't have the time to finish my grand design)! I have a much more modest effort that I will be submitting here. It may not have much chance of winning, but I am having fun building it!

Thanks again, Jasen, I appreciate your offer!

-Kirk-


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thats my grandson and my entry in,Gary's little brother kept giving us moral support and saying "its all right I'm not scared"he's only 4 bless him and looks to be a keen future modeller especially of monsters so Dencomm and Mobeus keep them coming and I will have to work a bit harder now I have 2 young modellers to keep busy
Gordon and Gary(not forgetting Liam),
good luck to all who entered:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

NNGAAHHH!!! I discovered this thread _only just today_. Of course, that's not going to stop me from making the good ol' forty-eight-hour try. But it would help to know: by what hour of the day on August 31 must my entry flash across the computer screen?

Thanks for running the contest!

Mark McG.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm shocked, Mark! You JUST discovered this TODAY??!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Well, the 29th, to be exact, deadie. I didn't post until I'd reached the end of what I could do at my first modeling session. I evidently spend too much time at my workbench and not enough surfing the forums... 

Mark McGee, doesn't _anybody_ know what time the contest ends tomorrow?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I believe when the Moon is Full (sorta)...as the clock strikes Midnight...
Mcdee


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I'm in at the last minute, just completed Dr. Deadly for the diorama last night and took pictures and sent them today. I do love deadlines 
Rob


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm hoping that it is midnight...Monday night as I smacked my finger with a hammer over the week-end and now I have trouble holding the kit for the final details. I might be done in time...hopefully!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that Bob! I hope you're recovering OK mate...
I've still got to finish my entry! I've got all mods finished and the whole thing primed. The cage itself is basecoated and I was looking forward to finishing it today. We've had great weather but of course it's decided to go freezing cold and it's raining this morning.... 
Mother Nature's a bitch.....
I'll see how it goes....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just sent my pictures off a minute ago...My Daughter Beth and I entered in the Father Daughter category and also independantly of each other 
Thanks Dennis this contest has been a real blast and it's been Great spending time with my Daughter...(again) :thumbsup:
Since she's discovered boys we don't spend the time together like we used to... so,... moments like this are priceless...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Good luck to all who got (or will get) their entries in! I'm looking forward to seeing all of them. Unfortunately I got started WAY too late to get mine finished. Bummer, 'cause I really wanted a Golden Pendulum  

I guess I will have to settle on trying to win a Golden Deadly, I have all the kits already and I have to the end of the year for that one - No more excuses from me!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I submitted an entry although I have to say that my finger is killing me!!!:drunk:

(Slamming with a hammer didn't help to keep me steady while painting but I did it for the fun of it anyway!!!):freak:

I do like some of the modifications that I did...makes the kit that much better!

Good luck to everyone that participated!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, entries due submitted via email by midnight tonight, PACIFIC TIME!

(this should buy folks a few extra hours)

The entries submitted are being received - good job, fiends...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

DOUBLE NNGAAHHH!!! I gave up around 5:00 PM (EDT) because I didn't think I could finish by midnight. :bashheadagainstwall: I'm going to hit the sack now...think I'll start off in the fetal position.

Good luck to everybody who entered!

Mark McG.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're not the only one Mark!! 
I've been working on my Hanging Cage for days! I was ready to start weathering then found out my #[email protected]&^ing brother in law didn't like me putting my paints in his garage and he took them to work with him!!.
No paints, no funds to buy the ones I'd need, no Dullcote..... even if I'd been able to replace 'em, no time.....
I hope the fleas of a thousand camels infest his armpits....

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey Guys Amazing Figure Modeler has a contest very much like this, only instead of a Golden Pendulum they have a Golden Dr. Deadly. I'm sure that Dencomm will announce it here, probably when this one is done. The AFM contest runs until the end of the year - Plenty of time to enter that one!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Kirk. I'd heard something about it from James, but I have no details. I can spend a little more time refining the bits I'm not happy with and finish it off then!! It'll be done really soon....
I wish I'd had it ready for this comp though....

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I know what you mean - I wanted a chance at a Golden Pendulum  I didn't get started with mine until well into the contest. My idea was becoming way too complex, so I simplified it quite a bit. Even with that I still didn't finish it in time! I will finish it and post it hopefully soon, and then start on the next one for the AFM contest.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

(_sound of thumb being pulled from mouth_) *thup*

AFM contest? There's gonna be an AFM contest?

Mark McG.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep. The latest issue of Amazing Figure Modeler has an announcement for another contest where you can win a Golden Dr. Deadly


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, mine wasn't by far my best effort...finger is still swollen! I could barely hold the kit in one hand while trying to paint it with the other hand. But I don't care...just wanted to try my idea out.
Will they be posting the entries on a website?
MMM


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

OK--we all get the finger problem. Maybe you should have put the model down and then paint it.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Geez...I should have thought of that...hey but at least I entered something.

MMM


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you, all who entered the contest. Insidiously inspiring work. Judging is underway as are steps to publish the entries/winners. Keep an eye open at MonsterScenes.net for more details soon...


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

The winners have been announced - click the main page graphic at www.MonsterScenes.net to see who won. So many terrific entries. Thank you to all who participated. 

Watch for the next contest - it'll be launching soon. Details to come at www.MonsterScenes.net.

(heh-heh)


----------

